# Fireball 500



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

AMT kit with some modifications to bring it closer to the movie appearance: custom mirrors, cut down windshields, parts box tires, custom graphics, etc. A full writeup and more pics are available here.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Beautifully done! The fade work is what impresses me most as I have yet to master something like that. Of course not too many exotic cars have a fade.

I really like how clean it is and the parts box pieces you used to enhance the car. Just plain nicely done.
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Very clean!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Love the car, you did a great job on the kit!


----------



## static x (May 29, 2010)

love your buid very clean here's what I did w/ mine:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Beautiful work!!!!

Randy


----------

